# About Gijon



## Lusine (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi! Hola! We (my 4 yeras old daughter, husband and me) would like to move to Gijon (from Budapesht) and I am looking for people who live there and could answer some questions about kindergarden, school, flats, neighbours, people, work ... . Olso would be good make friends as we dont know there enyone. Estudio el espanol, todavia no lo hablo bien. I also speak russian, hungarian and armenian, as I am from Yerevan. We are an inteligent, kind, honest and humorous family . My husband is a GIS engineer, Computer programmer, CAD drawer, game inventor and he speaks hungarian and english, spanish is in process. I wrote this in case someone could offer a job. Thanks in advance.


----------

